# port stops in the middle of installing



## Foxki (Jun 9, 2021)

I am trying to install qutebrowser from port or suckles surf and during the middle of my install, it crashes and installs a text file in my home directory where I can continue where I left off. so I continue where I left off and it crashes once again. 
I use postmaster for the install but it happens even when I use make install clean. 
sorry I am a new


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2021)

Why don't you simply use the packages? Building ports is a long and tedious process. Unless you want to deviate from the default settings there's nothing to gain by building from ports. 

If you're having problems with building ports it's probably helpful if you posted the error you were getting. And the FreeBSD version.


----------



## diizzy (Jun 9, 2021)

...and you may run out of memory as some ports such as lang/rust can easily use 16Gb+ with ZFS.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2021)

diizzy said:


> ...and you may run out of memory as some ports such as lang/rust can easily use 16Gb+ with ZFS.


Or disk space.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 10, 2021)

FreshPorts is a friend to newcomers.



Foxki said:


> qutebrowser



<https://www.freshports.org/www/qutebrowser/#add>



> surf



<https://www.freshports.org/www/surf/#add>

Packages will be simplest and swiftest so, for example:

`pkg install www/qutebrowser`
`pkg install www/surf`
– or a single command for the two:

`pkg install www/qutebrowser www/surf`
You can use short forms e.g. `pkg install qutebrowser surf-browser`, however there might come a point in time when the long form will be less puzzling, so familiarise yourself sooner rather than later.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 10, 2021)

Foxki said:


> … sorry I am a new



No need to apologise 

If ever you need to share information about your computer, you may do so (publicly) through the BSD Hardware Database at https://bsd-hardware.info/ – data here can complement a log of a more specific error.

`pkg install sysutils/hw-probe` just once, then whenever you like: `hw-probe -all -upload` as described at https://bsd-hardware.info/?view=howto






						FreshPorts -- sysutils/hw-probe: Probe for hardware, check operability, and find drivers
					

A tool to check operability of computer hardware and upload result to the online hardware database.  Probe is a snapshot of your computer hardware state and system logs.  The tool checks operability of devices by analysis of logs and returns a permanent URL to view the probe of the computer...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## Foxki (Jun 10, 2021)

diizzy said:


> ...and you may run out of memory as some ports such as lang/rust can easily use 16Gb+ with ZFS.


I'll take look, I have 32 GB but I'll run it to find out how much ram is being used thank you


----------



## Foxki (Jun 10, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Why don't you simply use the packages? Building ports is a long and tedious process. Unless you want to deviate from the default settings there's nothing to gain by building from ports.
> 
> If you're having problems with building ports it's probably helpful if you posted the error you were getting. And the FreeBSD version.


I definitely agree that it's a long and tedious process but it's given me the option to changed or remove some of the features of the software. I going for a  minimalist FreeBSD desktop setup. also, some of my other software is installed with the portmaster and whenever I use portmaster -a it crashes during the middle of the update.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2021)

Foxki said:


> and whenever I use portmaster -a it crashes during the middle of the update.


What error are you getting? Or do we need to guess? We're good but we're not clairvoyant. We can't see what's on your screen. There are over 40000 ports in the ports tree, anyone of those could be causing a problem for you. If you posted the actual errors we will be able to help you a lot better.


----------



## Foxki (Jun 11, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> FreshPorts is a friend to newcomers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





grahamperrin said:


> No need to apologise
> 
> If ever you need to share information about your computer, you may do so (publicly) through the BSD Hardware Database at https://bsd-hardware.info/ – data here can complement a log of a more specific error.
> 
> ...


thank alot that is a really cool program


----------



## Foxki (Jun 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What error are you getting? Or do we need to guess? We're good but we're not clairvoyant. We can't see what's on your screen. There are over 40000 ports in the ports tree, anyone of those could be causing a problem for you. If you posted the actual errors we will be able to help you a lot better.


your right sorry. there is no real error that I can see. portmater make a text file in my home directory and display to continue where you last left off 

portmaster <flags> ports-mgmt/pkg ports-mgmt/portmaster sysutils/shuf x11-themes/slim-themes
archivers/zip audio/alsa-lib multimedia/aom devel/autoconf-wrapper archivers/brotli
security/ca_root_nss sysutils/cmocka devel/cvsps multimedia/dav1d sysutils/dmidecode security/doas
devel/dotconf misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid x11-fonts/encodings sysutils/etc_os-release textproc/expat2
audio/faad x11-fonts/font-alias print/freetype2 converters/fribidi sysutils/fusefs-libs graphics/giflib
x11-toolkits/gnome-pty-helper sysutils/gnome_subr graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod graphics/graphite2
print/gsfonts science/szip misc/hicolor-icon-theme devel/icu graphics/ilmbase print/indexinfo
misc/iso-codes devel/jansson graphics/jbigkit graphics/jpeg-turbo devel/json-c x11-fonts/libFS
x11/libICE x11/libXau audio/liba52 audio/libcddb devel/libdaemon multimedia/libdca
multimedia/libdvbpsi multimedia/libdvdread multimedia/libdvdcss textproc/libebml devel/libedit
devel/libepoll-shim devel/libevent x11-fonts/libfontenc converters/libiconv audio/libid3tag
devel/libinotify devel/libltdl archivers/liblz4 audio/libmad multimedia/libmpeg2 archivers/libmspack
devel/libmtdev www/libnghttp2 security/libntlm audio/libogg print/libpaper net/libproxy
devel/libpthread-stubs multimedia/librtmp devel/libsigc++20 graphics/libspiro security/libssh2
sysutils/libsunacl devel/libublio devel/libudev-devd devel/libunwind devel/libvolume_id


----------



## Tieks (Jun 13, 2021)

This looks like a list of different ports to me, ports that need to be updated? In your first post you mentioned a text file after a crash in your home dir, is it this file?
Also in your first post, you said qutebrowser would crash when you use `make install clean`. What does the output of that command show?


----------



## Foxki (Jun 13, 2021)

after fresh installation of freebsd  the stepes that i took:
# portsnap fetch extract update
# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster 
# make install clean

# doas  portmaseter  -a 
# doas portmaster -dwv www/qutebrowser  or  doas portmaseter  www/qutebrowser 
that where I would get the text file to continue where I last left off

it also cashes even if i dont use poratmaster 
# cd /usr/ports/www/qutebrowser/ && make install clean


I looked at all the other forms but I can't find a solution. it doesn't only happen with qutebrewser but  with surf and even qt5


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2021)

Use script(1) to store the output from the build.


```
script /tmp/qutebrowser.txt
cd /usr/ports/www/qutebrowser/ && make install clean
exit
```
Then `cat /tmp/qutebrowser.txt | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------

